
Podcast: The HTTPS mystery - beshrkayali
http://scripting.com/liveblog/users/davewiner/2016/02/01/0965.html
======
oneeyedpigeon
Dave Winer is obviously a web legend, but I find the contradiction between his
strong stance on an open web and his site's behaviour (loading static content
on the fly via javascript) an awkward one.

------
beshrkayali
Best part:

> blocking out pieces of the web is like book burning.

(I paraphrased.)

